# What a tough rod



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Once had a guy tell me, don't hoist the fish with your rod it will break. Not a Hookspit rod! 6'6" Wader Lite with a 13 Concept A reel. Back at them Baffin trout.


----------



## Fishing Hardcore (Jul 5, 2014)

I do that all the time with my H&H rods.......


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fishing Hardcore said:


> I do that all the time with my H&H rods.......


 Congratulations


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

It's incredible how far technology has come to allow such lightweight objects the strength they have. The issue people face is raising their rod tips straight up and hairpinning the tip causing them to break. They then turn and blame rod makers....As long as the rod is loaded properly (like your hookspit) you can do some incredible things. Cool video, but I wouldn't make a habit of landing fish like that.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good thing you didn't catch any big fish! lol j/k


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

tomtom83 said:


> Good thing you didn't catch any big fish! lol j/k


Your turn? JK thanks man. I just don't usually use the really light weight rod but I was demoing and was surprised at how strong it was to be so sensitive.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

As long as you don't high stick them and if u lift the fish with the rod while holding the handle only. Once you grab the rod it looses strength from that point on. Usually will snap where your hand is. Allow the rod to work as a whole don't cut it's power in half by grabbing the middle


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Secretly advertising in plain sight...

Seems that way. 

Congratulations to you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have done that many times with my cheap $39.99 Ugly Stik.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not me. I had a $200 not ugly Stix that broke on less than two lb fish. Actually two of them. Lol. I'm loving my way less than $100 castaways now. Strong as hell.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

JakeNeil said:


> Secretly advertising in plain sight...
> 
> Seems that way.
> 
> Congratulations to you.


it's like listening to the radio show without turning on the radio


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool! I can do that all day long with my Sarge, Laguna, BillyStix and my own builds on 18" trout. I bet you didn't do that with the red. Now that would be impressive


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

JakeNeil said:


> Secretly advertising in plain sight...
> 
> Seems that way.
> 
> Congratulations to you.


LOL


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

We do that non stop with TFO rods. Even drag slot reds over the side of the boat.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Someone has been watching too much Bassmasters. Iff'n they're warrantied or free from a sponsor, go for it, otherwise...


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

txwader247 said:


> It's incredible how far technology has come to allow such lightweight objects the strength they have. The issue people face is raising their rod tips straight up and hairpinning the tip causing them to break. They then turn and blame rod makers....As long as the rod is loaded properly (like your hookspit) you can do some incredible things. Cool video, but I wouldn't make a habit of landing fish like that.


I own a few custom rods from different manufacturers and each of them said not to land a fish like that as it could snap the rod. Perhaps I'm ignorant on the subject, but they acted like it wasn't the craftsman ship as much as it was the blanks. Essentially, I was under the impression that you don't want to make a habit of landing fish like that with any of the high-end custom rods. The rods are made to bend over double, but don't grab it above the reel when that kind of pressure is being applied.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

If I had a rod that couldn't do that I wouldn't have any rods, lol.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

tomtom83 said:


> it's like listening to the radio show without turning on the radio


And folks let me tell you about the Bellville meat market.lol.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> And folks let me tell you about the Bellville meat market.lol.


Where MEAT is there middle name.....


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

adpostel said:


> Where MEAT is there middle name.....


Ruined my shirt ...............Thanks


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

You know what really tears them up? Them little johns.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you may have all missed the point, that is the lightest rod in the line-up. Yes you could do that with most rods but most rods aren't an ultra lite 2 oz. I appreciate you all having a rush to negativity, I have accepted that as the norm here. I miss when this site was useful. I wish each of you luck with whatever purchases you have made and hate that people are so quick to bash. 

As for the guy that said I was quietly advertising I am confused? I put a gigantic picture up for a paid advertiser, is that against a rule I don't know about? Oh please forgive me if I have sinned.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> I think you may have all missed the point, that is the lightest rod in the line-up. Yes you could do that with most rods but most rods aren't an ultra lite 2 oz. I appreciate you all having a rush to negativity, I have accepted that as the norm here. I miss when this site was useful. I wish each of you luck with whatever purchases you have made and hate that people are so quick to bash.
> 
> As for the guy that said I was quietly advertising I am confused? I put a gigantic picture up for a paid advertiser, is that against a rule I don't know about? Oh please forgive me if I have sinned.


You're forgiven my child. Ten 'Our Fathers' and your debt has been settled with the Lord.

And you bet your hiney, or haynie, I think Hook Spit offers quality.

It's not about negativity, it's about realizing you're on a forum full of guys and they will do what guys do... have fun at your expense. It's happened to me quite a few times.

Heck, my fishing partner/bro-in-law doesn't ask me if I want to go fishin', he asks my wife if I can go fishin'... lol


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Lol 
Breathe In Breathe out!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

You guys are funny. If you're worried about breaking a fishing rod by hefting a fish into the boat with it, you might look at using a different fishing rod. My go-to "trout rod" is a 6' Fenwick, M/H action. It's about 15 years old, and on its 2nd or 3rd set of guides/eyes. If a fish is under about 10 lbs, and the hook is set well, i just drag em over the side. Don't need none of the nancyassfrillymambypamby stuff.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I have done that many times with my cheap $39.99 Ugly Stik.


Yup, Ugly Stik fan for life! I love them, and have several in various sizes.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

cory4408 said:


> I think you may have all missed the point, that is the lightest rod in the line-up. Yes you could do that with most rods but most rods aren't an ultra lite 2 oz. I appreciate you all having a rush to negativity, I have accepted that as the norm here. I miss when this site was useful. I wish each of you luck with whatever purchases you have made and hate that people are so quick to bash.
> 
> As for the guy that said I was quietly advertising I am confused? I put a gigantic picture up for a paid advertiser, is that against a rule I don't know about? Oh please forgive me if I have sinned.


Pretty sure you missed the point... If you want to advertise how awesome your rod is you may want to give a little background. Marketing 101, give as much information about your product as possible. Also your snap back with "congratulations" was taken by most as a smart *** reply. If you want to sell your product let us know why it is better in the beginning and don't leave assumptions. Furthermore, your name doesn't have the "site sponsor" logo like other sponsors on this site so it appears you aren't a paying sponsor.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Pretty sure you missed the point... If you want to advertise how awesome your rod is you may want to give a little background. Marketing 101, give as much information about your product as possible. Also your snap back with "congratulations" was taken by most as a smart *** reply. If you want to sell your product let us know why it is better in the beginning and don't leave assumptions. Furthermore, your name doesn't have the "site sponsor" logo like other sponsors on this site so it appears you aren't a paying sponsor.


 I wasn't trying to sell anything just support it. Thanks for the how to on posting. Sorry, I will go back to not posting sir.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

LOL, you know, everybody has their likes and dislikes when it comes to rods. No rod is indestructible. I've broken an Ugly Stick even(took a truck tail gate, but it broke). I've got an old All Star 7' light weight trout rod that I use regularly, and it's been going strong for years. If ya break a rod, it's no big deal. It happens. That's why I always take several rod and reels with me on a trip. Always have a backup. Break a rod, keep fishing!!!!!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

If you did not break any rod, you did not do enough fishing. I broke few rods in my years of fishing. They were all GLoomis rods and they were all replaced with new ones free of charge.

A while back, I saw a clip that Gary Loomis showed how strong his blank was by pulling up a 50lb weight. Not sure where the clip is now.


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

reelthreat said:


> Pretty sure you missed the point... If you want to advertise how awesome your rod is you may want to give a little background. Marketing 101, give as much information about your product as possible. Also your snap back with "congratulations" was taken by most as a smart *** reply. If you want to sell your product let us know why it is better in the beginning and don't leave assumptions. Furthermore, your name doesn't have the "site sponsor" logo like other sponsors on this site so it appears you aren't a paying sponsor.


I would like to first think the user cory4408 for your input about our product and thank you for taking the time to do so!!!!!! 
As for this post I am a sponsor and i don't see Mediator under your name "reelthreat" and this being a forum people should be able to discuss what they want how they want to discuss it!!!!! This man was simply displaying his likes about a product he fishes with and if I am not mistaken that is what this forum is for!!!!! 
Please understand that as a sponsor it in no way gives me the right to tell people what to do!!! And that is not what I am trying to do here. But it does give me the right to have people discuss my products as they wish to do and I appreciate any and all positive or negative feedback about the product in use, as that is what a site sponsor hopes to see.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

HOOKSPIT1 said:


> I would like to first think the user cory4408 for your input about our product and thank you for taking the time to do so!!!!!!
> As for this post I am a sponsor and i don't see Mediator under your name "reelthreat" and this being a forum people should be able to discuss what they want how they want to discuss it!!!!! This man was simply displaying his likes about a product he fishes with and if I am not mistaken that is what this forum is for!!!!!
> Please understand that as a sponsor it in no way gives me the right to tell people what to do!!! And that is not what I am trying to do here. But it does give me the right to have people discuss my products as they wish to do and I appreciate any and all positive or negative feedback about the product in use, as that is what a site sponsor hopes to see.


I was discussing not mediating (or moderating as most people would call it) and trying to help the guy out on why his post replies had a negative tone happening. I was simply stating if you are going to pimp a relatively unknown product you might want to give some info about the thing. Case in point, when the Fishing Hardcore mentioned his H&H can do that. That would have been a great time for him to say "H&H makes a good rod but this rod is x.x oz and blah blah blah". Instead he snaps back "congratulations". It is pretty obvious you know the guy, he has your sponsor logo as his avatar and you are sticking up for him.

As you said this board is about discussion, funny because I really didn't see discussion. Just Cory pimping a product then snapping at people. This site is full of good people and everyone is willing to listen but presentation is key. The wrong presentation and you will get the comments like above.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Buddy of mine had an AllStar break about a foot from the tip when he set the hook on a 13" trout.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rod*



mley1 said:


> Yup, Ugly Stik fan for life! I love them, and have several in various sizes.


Ugly Stik...awesome croaker rod!!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Yea my gf says the same thing.....


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rod*



HOOKSPIT1 said:


> I would like to first think the user cory4408 for your input about our product and thank you for taking the time to do so!!!!!!
> As for this post I am a sponsor and i don't see Mediator under your name "reelthreat" and this being a forum people should be able to discuss what they want how they want to discuss it!!!!! This man was simply displaying his likes about a product he fishes with and if I am not mistaken that is what this forum is for!!!!!
> Please understand that as a sponsor it in no way gives me the right to tell people what to do!!! And that is not what I am trying to do here. But it does give me the right to have people discuss my products as they wish to do and I appreciate any and all positive or negative feedback about the product in use, as that is what a site sponsor hopes to see.


 What is the length of the handle on the Wader LT? The T-N-T?


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

*The Hook Spit Rod originally in this post is the Hook Spit Diablo Series Wader LT. It is a 6'6" Rod built with a 43 Million Modulus Blank, Alps Split Reel Seat, High End Composite Cork Split Grip, and REC Titanium Recoil Guides!*​


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

bmccle said:


> What is the length of the handle on the Wader LT? The T-N-T?


8" on the Wade LT and close to 9" on the T-N-T


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

winna winna chicken dinna !

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*slingin'*

I do it all the time,haven't broke a rod yet. 50 lb braid makes me test the limits on my equipment. Here is about a 3 or 4 lb red I slung in the boat not to long ago. That fish was caught on a powerbit craw rigged weedless BTW the fish was released safely into an ice bath. Oh and that's a BllyStix rod. I'm just a customer and am in no other way affiliated with this company.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I used to use Academy's cheap Tournament Choice rods. $20 each. TTF had a clearance sale about this time of year, many years ago and I switched to their rods. They were $70-90 a piece before the clearance sale. Purchased for $15 each. I now (Last year) have switched to making my own rods. I'm using Batson XP blanks. $90-110 per blank. With every rod I use I do what was shown in the video. I don't see why anyone would even mention this about how tough a particular rod is since every rod I've ever owned is able to do this. If a fish is hooked well I land them this way.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, this thread went all crazy... I won a Hookspit wader med-light last may...I gotta say Im impressed with that rod. Its become my go-to for throwing plastic for sure. next rod that breaks will most likely be replaced by hook-spits.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If I had a son....he would use this rod.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Someone click on the vimeo link and look up top on the recently viewed. People on tapatalk are sure looking up some weird stuff!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess it depends what kind of "fisherman" you are. I got some custom rods, some castaways, falcon, laguana, but learned on Fiberglass rods, where you had to learn to fight and finesse the fish so you wouldn't break your line or your rod. Today's equipement has sooooo many advantages, lighter, stronger, more flex, sensitivity etc.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*take this to pasture.....*

This thread should be taken out to pasture and sent to the great beyond....ridiculous.....does anyone really care about boat heaves of fish...lordy....

my 2cents
speckcaster


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I remember when fishing was fun! sad3sm


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> I remember when fishing was fun! sad3sm


Sell me your hnh I love them rods,lol.
Hook spit sounds like a good rod too,just may end up with one.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Sell me your hnh I love them rods,lol.
> Hook spit sounds like a good rod too,just may end up with one.


Last wade I went, Clearlakeclayt had one. Very nice, David makes a good rod.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Rods*



Totally Tuna said:


> I used to use Academy's cheap Tournament Choice rods. $20 each. TTF had a clearance sale about this time of year, many years ago and I switched to their rods. They were $70-90 a piece before the clearance sale. Purchased for $15 each. I now (Last year) have switched to making my own rods. I'm using Batson XP blanks. $90-110 per blank. With every rod I use I do what was shown in the video. I don't see why anyone would even mention this about how tough a particular rod is since every rod I've ever owned is able to do this. If a fish is hooked well I land them this way.


 Go buy an H2O 6'6" Texas slam edition casting rod and try to horse something over 2 or 3 lbs and see how it does...C-R-A-P. Fortunately you can just take them back again, and again, and again...and then you will stop being stupid like me and either get a castaway, a falcon, or a store credit and buy lures and then go get a good rod like a laguna, waterloo, billystix, sarge, hookspit, h&h, etc.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

As long as you hold it by the handle only and not any far past it you should be fine with fish around 5 lbs or so. It's when you grab the rod halfway up it snaps where your hand is.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

This guy means well but actually makes Hook Spit look bad...


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

zthomas18 said:


> This guy means well but actually makes Hook Spit look bad...


If you only saw his boat.... Holy stickers and lights bat man! And he is sponsored by hookspit as well. Atleast I would hope so with the amount of hookspit stuff on his truck and boat.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

cory4408 said:


> Once had a guy tell me, don't hoist the fish with your rod it will break. Not a Hookspit rod! 6'6" Wader Lite with a 13 Concept A reel. Back at them Baffin trout.


I don't care whose rod you use, they will all break.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Silverfox1 said:


> I don't care whose rod you use, they will all break.


 This. There is no magical technique or concoction that keeps rods from breaking. Silverfox has been doing this for a few years...I reckon he knows what he's talking about.

Take care of your rods, from house to boat and back, and increase their lifespan tenfold. One never knows what happened to that rod from the builder to the retailer, either. Shipping companies these days seem to thing that rod tubes are the new replacement for lawn jarts.

So sick of hearing, "my SoAndSo TC2007 broke on it's first trip when I set the hook on a 7 inch herring."

BS. That fish or your ridiculously gay hook-set did not break that brand new rod. Something happened between the builder and your grubby hands. Might have been shipping, might have been some kid at Academy swinging it around like a light sabre (saber?) or it might have been your dumb *** riding to the boat ramp with it laid across your truck bed.

Every time I start to miss being in the fishing biz, I find one of these rod threads and thank my lucky stars that I got out before completely losing my sanity.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TxAdam said:


> This. There is no magical technique or concoction that keeps rods from breaking. Silverfox has been doing this for a few years...I reckon he knows what he's talking about.
> 
> Take care of your rods, from house to boat and back, and increase their lifespan tenfold. One never knows what happened to that rod from the builder to the retailer, either. Shipping companies these days seem to thing that rod tubes are the new replacement for lawn jarts.
> 
> ...


Bahaha! Finally someone with my mentality speaks up.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Croaker soakers with lead slip weights beating their rods to death in the wind


----------

